# Java and Cream



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are a locally owned, neighborhood café which offers specialty coffee and tea beverages, smoothies, bagels, gourmet pastries, hand-dipped ice cream, breakfast & lunch items all served in a warm, family-friendly, internet-ready environment.

More...


----------

